# morathi



## kinslayer (Nov 26, 2010)

hi all, this is my first post as am new to the site, but i've got to ask if anyone knows if there are any books about morathi, any help would be gr8 thanks


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

No, she is a bit of a recluse. The only boks that mention anything about her are the Malekith Legend series. She's in both books quiet a bit.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Doesnt she briefly pop up in one of the Darkblade books?


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup, the final one. She's also in Defenders of Ulthuan by Graham McNeill


----------



## kinslayer (Nov 26, 2010)

cool and thanks for letting me know, I've read the Malekith and Shadow king books like.  my old Dark elf army was based around her, well with any luck they will give her a book of her own, coz i would love to find out more about her. 

Defenders of Ulthuan and Darkblade, I'll have to pick them up thanks for the info


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Would be a very cool book to read actually! like a mini horus heresy book but warhammer!


----------

